# Never get an answer from antique appraisers



## debodun (Jan 30, 2018)

I've been sending photos of some of the house contents to online antique appraisers. They usually want more photos. I get what they ask for, then want more. I send more. They ask for more - close ups- distance shots, front, back, sides, top, bottom, etc. After all that, then they stop responding or say "Sorry, I can't help you." What is this game?


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 31, 2018)

Sounds like you're getting what you are paying for.  Maybe they are looking for specific items and lose interest after seeing the photos.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> Sounds like you're getting what you are paying for.  Maybe they are looking for specific items and lose interest after seeing the photos.



Yeah, that's probably what's going on.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2018)

They must not like what you have.  Why don't you donate what you have and get a tax receipt for your taxes?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 1, 2018)

Debodun, is there not an appraiser that will come to your home?


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Debodun, is there not an appraiser that will come to your home?



Nope. Unless you have Duncan Phyfe or Louis XIV furniture or Waterford crystal. They all want "high end" antiques these days. One guy advised me to rent a dumpster and put everything in it. There no market for middle range and low-end collectibles. For new members that haven't see my house, here are some interior photos:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2018)

Deb, you answered your dilemma when you said;

"There no market for middle range and low-end collectibles."


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Deb, you answered your dilemma when you said;
> 
> "There no market for middle range and low-end collectibles."



Exactly.   Looks like time to donate or just scrap the stuff you don't want.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 2, 2018)

debodun said:


> They all want "high end" antiques these days. One guy advised me to rent a dumpster and put everything in it.



What would be the point of getting appraisals?  Something is worth what someone will pay you now.  May be you should take his advice


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2018)

Deb, have you considered Ebay?   There seems to be a range of collectibles on there.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2018)

Sorry you are having such a bad time with the appraisers. Every now and then I walk through the Salvation Army store. I see so many nice items that just a few years ago would have sold on Ebay for a very high price. I went to garage sales back then just to resell on Ebay. Ebay now has so many fees I doubt it would be worth your while. The timing is off,I'm sure in a few years all these things will become valuable again but probably a bit to late for us.


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Deb, have you considered Ebay?   There seems to be a range of collectibles on there.



I hired a selling assistant after mom passed. I gave her a bunch of things to place on eBay. She never even got a nibble. However, I lay this to the fact that I had to set the prices so high to actually get back the original price I wanted between paying the helper and eBay fees, that no one was interested. For instance, if I wanted to get $25 for a carnival glass bowl, I had to end up asking $50 for it.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 3, 2018)

The days of 'collectibles' are long gone.  To-days generation want everything
new.  I know my grand kids don't want any of my things, so they will all be
donated to charities, except for the sterling silver, which one has an eye on
and I am sure it is just to sell it!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> The days of 'collectibles' are long gone.  To-days generation want everything
> new.  I know my grand kids don't want any of my things, so they will all be
> donated to charities, except for the sterling silver, which one has an eye on
> and I am sure it is just to sell it!



 I agree.  No one collects any more, at least no one younger.


----------

